# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Stadium Gardens Police Station

## Irine

Do you think this is an isolated situation happening here? What's the feeling your getting from the locals Rob?

----------


## Accompong

*My thoughts.  It is good to read up on Jamaica to get to know more about the island but I don't read too much into incidents that happen in Kingston.  I would guess that few people in Negril even know about it.  I will wait to see what Rob has to say though.*

----------


## Rob

Of course it is isolated. 

There is a local protest going on in a very small section of Kingston, a matter for those local residents and police to resolve. 

I am not in that area so cannot get feelings from the locals there. Negril is about a 4 hour drive from that area of Kingston.

----------

